

Cross-Browser CSS Gradient - urnulman
http://www.webdesignerwall.com/tutorials/cross-browser-css-gradient/

======
thegoleffect
It should also have a non-solid color fallback for browsers that do support
image gradients as well. Something like:

    
    
      background-color: white;
      background-image: url(/public/images/sky_gradient_fallback.png);
      background: -moz-linear-gradient(top, #fff, #e3f0f9);
      background: -webkit-gradient(linear, 0% 0%, 0% 100%, from(#fff), to(#e3f0f9));}

------
zyb09
I have to say that is a nice looking drop down menu.

